# my little sled dog



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

[attachment=61368:Christma...wmuchfu]

[attachment=61369:Christma...ionist_1.jpg]


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL! That is too hilarious. He looks like he's having a grand time rubbing his face in the snow! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

LOL, he looks like he is having a blast. My boy's enjoyed the snow when we lived in Texas.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: what great pictures  looks like someone likes the snow  :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awwww that is gorgeous lol that looks like so much fun! lol


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

great photos! he looks like he loves the snow. he is so cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Elly @ Jan 30 2010, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879307


> LOL, he looks like he is having a blast. My boy's enjoyed the snow when we lived in Texas.[/B]



that's something I would never think of ...snow and Texas, ... although I have seen pics of it in the Grand Canyon.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Those pictures are soooo cute. I especially love the last one with his head in the snow and the butt in the air. Thanks so much for sharing it really gave me a laugh looking at them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I love it, he looks like he loves the snow! Love the little snowsuit and the way he rubs his little face on the snow!!! Adorable~~~~~


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! he just loves the snow, does't he? :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very pretty winter photos, Brenda! 
It seems that your Cutie Boy loves the snow! The warm winter coat looks so sweet on him!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

So very cute. I am thinking the little guys don't stay too long out in the cold? I the love pictures of the puppies in the snow.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Those pictures made me LOL they are sooo cute!! :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He and Heini need to get together! And Brenda, I have to say you've got the art of layering down gf!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Brenda, that is so sweet!!! :Sooo cute:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, that is some cute snow gear!!

Your baby loves the snow!!! What a cutie!!

Do you just have to blow dry him afterward? Or does he get the full bath?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 30 2010, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879410


> He and Heini need to get together! And Brenda, I have to say you've got the art of layering down gf![/B]



I really have to replace the velcro on his snowsuit  ....he actually has on a t-shirt, a jogging suit and his jacket...sporting the lastest fashions :brownbag:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 30 2010, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879410


> He and Heini need to get together! And Brenda, I have to say you've got the art of layering down gf![/B]


oops


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Too fun and love the outfit!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 30 2010, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879453


> Wow, that is some cute snow gear!!
> 
> Your baby loves the snow!!! What a cutie!!
> 
> Do you just have to blow dry him afterward? Or does he get the full bath?[/B]



Thanks....

I didn't need to blow dry him today, only his paws were wet soI just brushed the snow off. Although he is due a bath so I thought it was a good time to let him run around outside and bathe him later.

Funny how they shiver while just sitting in the car for a few minutes but they can roll around in the snow for half and hour no problem.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

CUTE CUTE CUTE 

the ones of him rolling that CUTE face in the snow SO REMIND me of my snowy haha 

thanks for sharing 

Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How cute! Loved your pictures!! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! Too cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

ok, I just have to ask where you got the snowsuit! We can't find the one Heini has and Hunter NEEDS something as he loves the snow. His favorite part is also to rub his face in the snow (but we got spoken to by the vet because we let him do it and it's bad for ears as the snow melts inside and the water pools - oops!!! Now we clean them after a romp in the snow ).

Jodi - we hope the snow keeps falling so you can keep on having a GREAT time!!!!

xoxo
Hunter, your fellow snow maltese


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879625


> ok, I just have to ask where you got the snowsuit! We can't find the one Heini has and Hunter NEEDS something as he loves the snow. His favorite part is also to rub his face in the snow (but we got spoken to by the vet because we let him do it and it's bad for ears as the snow melts inside and the water pools - oops!!! Now we clean them after a romp in the snow ).
> 
> Jodi - we hope the snow keeps falling so you can keep on having a GREAT time!!!!
> 
> ...




Jodi has this snowsuit ( I think it's this one in blue), but the velcro is not holding up and the thread inside are fraying. The legs can unzip and it can be used as a jacket.
http://www.petedge.com/product/Apparel-Acc...c/208/47321.uts

In these pics he's wearing an RC Pets jacket (red) and a jogging suit underneat (Canine Club, likely from walmart, it was a gift) it is velour.
It's not ideal because the legs aren't covered on the inside as much as a snowsuit. 

It's all he has really for covering his legs. I LOVE Heini's snowsuit because it looks heavy and cosy.

Heini (Papa) are you listening? Where did you get your snowsuit ?

I didn't know that about the ears, thanks for the heads up.

You should get a little wool cap for Hunter to cover his ears. I saw them somewhere, I think at Walmart recently.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879625


> ok, I just have to ask where you got the snowsuit! We can't find the one Heini has and Hunter NEEDS something as he loves the snow. His favorite part is also to rub his face in the snow (but we got spoken to by the vet because we let him do it and it's bad for ears as the snow melts inside and the water pools - oops!!! Now we clean them after a romp in the snow ).
> 
> Jodi - we hope the snow keeps falling so you can keep on having a GREAT time!!!!
> 
> ...



PS is that your snow tunnel / run for Hunter ? We don't have that much snow anymore, so no puppy runs. We did have another bit of fresh snow overnight so Jodi might go out again today for a romp.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*precious, absolutely precious. that little snowy-face. I LOVE the first pic. :wub: 

and that suit is very cute too!

thank you for sharing those pics. I would love to join you with heini, and hunter too!...and have a fun&playday in the snow :chili: :chili: *


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Jan 31 2010, 11:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879641


> *precious, absolutely precious. that little snowy-face. I LOVE the first pic. :wub:
> 
> and that suit is very cute too!
> 
> thank you for sharing those pics. I would love to join you with heini, and hunter too!...and have a fun&playday in the snow :chili: :chili: *[/B]



Thanks Becky that would be a hoot.

Heini where did you get your snowsuit? ...I think yours looks so comfy and warm .


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Very cute photos


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Great pics Brenda!! I can tell Jodi really loves the snow and he's having so much fun!! He's adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you post the video the other day? I think that was you and I watched it.. The pics are as cute as the video was!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 31 2010, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879636


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879625





> ok, I just have to ask where you got the snowsuit! We can't find the one Heini has and Hunter NEEDS something as he loves the snow. His favorite part is also to rub his face in the snow (but we got spoken to by the vet because we let him do it and it's bad for ears as the snow melts inside and the water pools - oops!!! Now we clean them after a romp in the snow ).
> 
> Jodi - we hope the snow keeps falling so you can keep on having a GREAT time!!!!
> 
> ...



PS is that your snow tunnel / run for Hunter ? We don't have that much snow anymore, so no puppy runs. We did have another bit of fresh snow overnight so Jodi might go out again today for a romp.
[/B][/QUOTE]


That is our snow run for Hunter. It wraps around our ENTIRE house and down to the shed.  He loves it and it keeps him contained in the yard during the winter (which is always nice since its so cold!).

Heini's suit came from this company (I asked Becky a week or so ago) but I can't find anyone in the states that carries this line.HURTTA SnowSuit


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879828


> Did you post the video the other day? I think that was you and I watched it.. The pics are as cute as the video was![/B]



thank-you, the video?
nope, sorry not me....it might have been by HEINI ? ( I thought it was cute too)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Erin, Great job on the run, I have a feeling it wouldn't contain Jodi though. he can make one hop and he's on the top (he reminds me of those jumping spiders). We need more snow than we have now. I love it when he is walking around in the snow and suddenly gets a burst of energy, and kicks up his heels running....it's so cute. Sometimes he runs towards me and at the last second when he is at my feet , he dodges off in another direction. I never get tired of watching him run in the snow.

thanks for the snowsuit info...too bad it is not available here (likely not in Canada either, but I'll look).

brenda


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879874


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 31 2010, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879636





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879625





> ok, I just have to ask where you got the snowsuit! We can't find the one Heini has and Hunter NEEDS something as he loves the snow. His favorite part is also to rub his face in the snow (but we got spoken to by the vet because we let him do it and it's bad for ears as the snow melts inside and the water pools - oops!!! Now we clean them after a romp in the snow ).
> 
> Jodi - we hope the snow keeps falling so you can keep on having a GREAT time!!!!
> 
> ...



PS is that your snow tunnel / run for Hunter ? We don't have that much snow anymore, so no puppy runs. We did have another bit of fresh snow overnight so Jodi might go out again today for a romp.
[/B][/QUOTE]


That is our snow run for Hunter. It wraps around our ENTIRE house and down to the shed. He loves it and it keeps him contained in the yard during the winter (which is always nice since its so cold!).

Heini's suit came from this company (I asked Becky a week or so ago) but I can't find anyone in the states that carries this line.HURTTA SnowSuit
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 31 2010, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879906


> QUOTE (ruhstorfer_family @ Jan 31 2010, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879828





> Did you post the video the other day? I think that was you and I watched it.. The pics are as cute as the video was![/B]



thank-you, the video?
nope, sorry not me....it might have been by HEINI ? ( I thought it was cute too)
[/B][/QUOTE]
Aww.. They are both cute I saw the pics and it just reminded me of it.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, how cute! It looks like he's having such fun! :wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

How adorable! Good thing he has on red! Without it he's be lost in all that white snow!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

since in my city doesn't snow, I'm wondering ( :brownbag: sorry if it is a silly question) : doesn't hurt the malts' paws in the snow?? (I mean with the cold)...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Someone is really enjoying all that snow!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You are so welcome! If you find one in Canada - please let me know . Our run often has walls that are at least 3 feet high; last winter they reached almost 6!!! Hunter doesn't even try to jump out of them so please don't send Jodi here to teach him how to !!!!

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 31 2010, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879916


> Hey Erin, Great job on the run, I have a feeling it wouldn't contain Jodi though. he can make one hop and he's on the top (he reminds me of those jumping spiders). We need more snow than we have now. I love it when he is walking around in the snow and suddenly gets a burst of energy, and kicks up his heels running....it's so cute. Sometimes he runs towards me and at the last second when he is at my feet , he dodges off in another direction. I never get tired of watching him run in the snow.
> 
> thanks for the snowsuit info...too bad it is not available here (likely not in Canada either, but I'll look).
> 
> ...





> QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 31 2010, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879636





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 31 2010, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879625





> ok, I just have to ask where you got the snowsuit! We can't find the one Heini has and Hunter NEEDS something as he loves the snow. His favorite part is also to rub his face in the snow (but we got spoken to by the vet because we let him do it and it's bad for ears as the snow melts inside and the water pools - oops!!! Now we clean them after a romp in the snow ).
> 
> Jodi - we hope the snow keeps falling so you can keep on having a GREAT time!!!!
> 
> ...



PS is that your snow tunnel / run for Hunter ? We don't have that much snow anymore, so no puppy runs. We did have another bit of fresh snow overnight so Jodi might go out again today for a romp.
[/B][/QUOTE]


That is our snow run for Hunter. It wraps around our ENTIRE house and down to the shed. He loves it and it keeps him contained in the yard during the winter (which is always nice since its so cold!).

Heini's suit came from this company (I asked Becky a week or so ago) but I can't find anyone in the states that carries this line.HURTTA SnowSuit
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a cuty pie he is playing his little heart out. His winter outfit looks so put together.Just adorable :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Gabby @ Feb 1 2010, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880202


> since in my city doesn't snow, I'm wondering ( :brownbag: sorry if it is a silly question) : doesn't hurt the malts' paws in the snow?? (I mean with the cold)...[/B]


Hi, no that's not a silly question. 
After a while outdoors and depending on if the snow is wet and sticky, little balls of snow will form and cling to his hair and that will bother him if they are on his feet (between his toes and he is walking on them). And since that day was cold and windy, he couldn't stay out for very long, about 30 minutes. That day there were some little balls of snow on his paws but on the top part 'ankles'.

Some dogs wear booties to protect them from snow, and from salt that is put on the roads to melt ice. Salt is not good for paws either, but Jodi doesn't go for walks much in the winter.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 1 2010, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880322


> QUOTE (Gabby @ Feb 1 2010, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880202





> since in my city doesn't snow, I'm wondering ( :brownbag: sorry if it is a silly question) : doesn't hurt the malts' paws in the snow?? (I mean with the cold)...[/B]


Hi, no that's not a silly question. 
After a while outdoors and depending on if the snow is wet and sticky, little balls of snow will form and cling to his hair and that will bother him if they are on his feet (between his toes and he is walking on them). And since that day was cold and windy, he couldn't stay out for very long, about 30 minutes. That day there were some little balls of snow on his paws but on the top part 'ankles'.

Some dogs wear booties to protect them from snow, and from salt that is put on the roads to melt ice. Salt is not good for paws either, but Jodi doesn't go for walks much in the winter.
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks for your reply :wub: you're relly nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just LOL'ED so loudly that the entire house heard me! That 2nd and last picture Brenda....OMG!!!! I could giggle at those all day. How ADORABLE Jodi is!!!!!!! I think I'll bookmark these pics for when I need a pick me up. Love these pictures!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What adorable photos of Jodi Brenda. I love them! What fun he is having. All that virgin territory to mark as his own. :smrofl: I love Jodi's outfit. It is so darn cute and very practical too. He looks great in it too.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That is just too funny! It looks like a blizzard in that first photo!! All are great and hilarious!!


----------

